# This one goes to Coach.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the first complete car to be made available by Armadillo Motorworks and Graphics (AMG) "for sale", and it's going to Coach for his auction.

The car is a new generation Tyco 440X2 pan chassis car with zero time. The traction magnets have been removed but will be included with the car in case you want them back in.

The body is my new 2009 dirt modified in 0.015 PETG, painted black and decorated with Patto's peel and stick Bass Pro Shops decals from DEI driver Martin Truez. Two coats of Future Wax protect the decals. The body is velro mounted.










This car is built to my DIRT/SPEC rules for Sequoia Speedway but can be run anywhere. With the traction magnets removed expect a more pancake motor sort of handling but with a lot more horsepower. 

In January I will be building turn-key cars like this for sale, until then this is the only one out there available. You can use this string to express your idea for drivers schemes (without obligation to buy). I have already done car bodies for Kenseth, Stewart (new car), Juan Pablo Montoya, Michael Waltrip, and Joey Logano for Mike King (Merry Christmas Mike), once I get through the expense of the holiday I'll order the most popular drivers to start building cars. 

Coach, it'll be on it's way to you as soon as I get your address, no later than Friday. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow! thats one bad a$$ looking sprint car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY nice work there Pete! And what a great car for the HOHT auction! I know I'll bid on it for sure! Not too shabby for a guy doing therapy! HA!

Keep up the awesome work and builds bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

That is one sweet looking modified Pete..:thumbsup:

Glad to see you and your work back in the saddle..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Pete! this will definatly add to the prestige level of an already great auction....its great to see you getting back into your detail work buddy...


Dave


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great looking car Pete! I also like your choice of driver. Never used Patto's peel and stick, how where they to work with?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great addition for the HOHT auction. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I still can't get over the fact that was a 3X5 sheet of plastic!! Awesome job and sweet design!!! I only hope I can find controllable chassis for my screwy setup!! 21 volt, 45 ohm controllers... 

UtherJoe


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow Joe, that sum power thar.

These bodies were designed for the long wheelbased Tyco chassis, that doesn't mean they have to be raced on that chassis. The Super G+ also has a long wheelbase and you could put them on that car too. 

Planned for 2009: Dale Jr (AMP'd car), Dale Sr. (GM Goodwrench and the Wrangler car), Bill Elliott (Coors), Kayne (Budweiser) and more than likely a Jimmy Johnson car once I get some practice with doing two colors again.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bumper, sorry I didn't get to answer you earlier, I was being rushed out the door to pick up a dog. 

The decals work well on clear body cars but are thick even after being waxed over. On PETG they need a little help sticking so I will wax the body before and afterward. On lexan they should be just fine. I have two cars that use waterslide decals to see if there is a difference with them staying on the car. So far the peel and stick decals are doing fine. The only bad thing, and this is with all Patto's decals I've used, over very dark surfaced his decals can be a little opaque sometimes. The Truez decals aren't, that's why I used them for this car. I wanted it to be representative of my own personal standards.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> wow! thats one bad a$$ looking sprint car!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes



What Wes said....Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Way to go Pete. Great looking "Dirtie" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

wow, i really like the super modifed, great job, i need to get a couple of them, shon


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Pete, real goood!!!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Shon, once I get some chassis and more sheet plastic ordered I'll have them available. Early January is what I'm expecting. I'll offer them 2 ways; Mounted on a chassis, no decals but painted a solid color of your choice, or as close to a NASCAR type paint job as I can get with Patto's decals and my rather unsteady left hand. At first I'm probably only going to see "dealers stock on hand", in other words what I've been able to do based on the preference people tell me they'd like to see. Once I get some working capital for ordering decals I'll take special orders, probably by summer. 

The problem with this type of car is it's a specialty item, people either race them or have absolutely no interest in them. They're not a collectors type car, although if one more DUI driver runs me over they may become that. But I will not be offering uncut, unpainted bodies to individuals, loose bodies that are cut and painted, maybe. I'd only sell clear/uncut to a recognised hobby shop or someone I know and trust from here.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*This one goes as well.*

This one will be heading out for the February auction sometime this week. Same as the last car, it is a zero time Tyco new generation 440X2 pan chassis, traction magnets are removed but included in case you want a bit more handling. Body is the #3 production (out of 8 so far) and done in the Dale Earnhart Inc. Bass Pro Shops Monte Carlo SS scheme. 

Bodies between this and the dirt mod are interchangable with the velcro mounts.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Car Arrived Safe andSound Pete and is now safely stored in the HOHT Box...Pics do it no justice this car is a work of arT! Thanks!


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, thanks. You and Mike King are the only one's that have seen the dirt mod in person (from this forum). It's fast becoming very popular out here too. I'm currently taking a break until the first of the year, then I'll start making them available. The Late Model will go out tomorrow evening, I need to fix a couple of things first.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*i got my cars from pete and all i can say is*

WOW. they are really nice. i promise to get some pics up soon. i am working on mounting them (im a klutz and only know how to use body posts and cobra clips). i am going to give double sided tape a try. 

pete, where do you score velcro? sewing store/craft store? 

i am planning to use tweaked Super G+ as the chassis (the chassis from Pete's World Gran Prix, more on that later)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

mking said:


> where do you score velcro? sewing store/craft store?


wal mart, or if you need a little bit pm me your addy an Ill send you some if I can find mine, I have a 20 foot roll


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

WalMart sells the squares which is what I use. I can cut each one into 3 strips each. I put the fuzzy part on the body and the hook part on the car, but that's just me.

Also on the late model, I will be duplicating the mold and modifying the original. The strakes on the front fenders will be removed to try to get the front end less bulky looking. I will have two versions then, this car will be known as v1. I will offer both once I get back into making them.


----------

